# NBA Finals Game 3: Heat @ Mavs (6/5 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, June 5, 2011 | 8:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully the Heat put game 2 behind them as quick as possible.

Obvious goal now is to make sure this series gets back to Miami. They got 3 chances to do that.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Go Mavs.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Win Game 3 and just pretend we won our first 2 home games and lost Game 3.

2-1 is 2-1.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Vital game in every sense of the word.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nervous for this one. We have bounced back from adversity well so far, but a huge Dallas comeback is totally different to what we're used to. I have a feeling we win this if it's a close game, because LeBron and Wade won't want a repeat of Thursday night.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I wish I could fast forward to tomorrow night


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For people searching for some comfort...go back to 92 Bulls-Blazers. Bulls have homecourt advantage. Win game 1. They are up 10 with five minutes to go on the Blazers. Drexler has just fouled out. 

Blazers come back with a 15-5 run to force overtime and win the game going away. 

Bulls responded by coming in to Portland and winning two of the next three, before closing it out in Chicago.

So if you believe in this team, believe that they are really the best in the league--there's precedent for it to play out for us, even compared to the great Jordan teams.

But yeah, tomorrow can't get here soon enough. We'll still be in it even if we lose game 3, but I can't lie, I want them to win game 3, just so I don't have to put up with another day of this sick feeling.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

There have been wild comebacks all postseason, including against the Mavs in round 1, its not entirely uncommon. Game 5 against the Bulls for us was just as fortunate as last game was for the Mavs. Lebron and Wade started hitting every shot just like the Mavs went 9 of 10 down the stretch. This team hasn't had too much adversity this postseason so something weird was bound to happen at some point. If they are a championship team then they will respond. We are a good road team and the defense will always be there to keep it close. Unless the Mavs a series of crazy 3 point shooting games, I'm confident we can pull the bare minimum and grab 1 game in Dallas.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Felt like **** all weekend...we better come out and play a full 48 minutes. No let ups. Play to our pace, dictate the tempo, grind this win out. Its not over if we lose game 3...but damn, it may get rid of this sick feeling ive had since game 2 ended. I can handle heading home down 3-2, but i'd sure rather be up 3-2 or better yet just finish them in game 5....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Tell me about it, it really put a downer on a good weekend. I'm hoping for a Federer win and a Heat win to improve everything today. I'm so nervous for tonight, it can't come quicker.

If we let them play at their own pace, we're not going to win this series. We need to go out there and dominate all game. The Dallas crowd will be interesting too. No doubt they'll have 2006 on their minds.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's kind of crazy but Shawn Marion has essentially played just as well as Lebron has in this series. Dude needs to get it in gear. The championship is right there for him to get. Now is not the time for passive play. He needs to lock Marion down, rebound, and get 30ppg on an efficent number. Not asking for much. Just do what you do Lebron.

Or get out of Wade's way.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I can't believe just how easily Marion is scoring the ball and getting to the hoop. He's creating his own shot, which was unheard of in his time here, and he's scoring the ball efficiently too. 

He's really played amazingly well since game 3 or 4 (?) of the Oklahoma City series.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

He's really not creating his own shot. He's playing well, don't get me wrong. But its not like he's hitting step back jumpers in people's faces. I can live with him scoring to be honest, as long as they aren't hitting a ton of 3s.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion has become one of the more frustrating players to watch because of all the bull****, off angle shtos he makes, especially since his specialty when he played for us was his 5ft airballs.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm still :lol:ing from our sucktastic Game 2.

Freaking wussies.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's go Heat.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This recap of game 2 makes me feel sick. Kill them tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bibby starts us off with a 3


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice fastbreak layup by Wade


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh bobbled two passes already, uh oh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

SICK move by Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Where are you W2B


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade off to a sick start, but these are tough, end of clock shots he's making...not a good sign


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade's handle looks tight, that is a good sign


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron needs to watch Wade and see how he's scoring. Get in the paint.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron nice drive and dunk. YOU LISTENED TO ME


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel nice hustle and the dish for the Bosh slam!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh with a strong move and1

Even though we're down, I like this start..getting into the paint


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I want lebron to drive it in even more. Espically now that Bosh and Wade are out. DRIVE IT IN


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Like That!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

manbearpig.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron just posterized Mahimini or whatever his name is


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG

one of those finally goes down for us!!!!!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone notice LeBron saying something to Jason Terry after that free throw earlier?


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

haha

i had flashbacks of Eddie Jones vs the Pistons


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chalmers!!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Chalmers 3, 10pt lead


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh's eye looks horrible


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I wish Bosh could hit an open J, he seems to have switched roles with Bibby


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's hustle and etc looks like 06. Wish his jump shot would


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damn Bosh cannot get anything to go even though he's been aggressive all series. Those shots at the rim have to start going sooner or later.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane <3 Dallas


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Letting them back in, again.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

What a joke

...the jumpshooting Mavs who aren't attacking the rim, the attacking Heat who have lived in the paint have shot 14 free throws.

...Miami called for 15 fouls, to Dallas' 9. 

...Tyson Chandler has 0 fouls.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade & lebron drove to the rim like crazy and they have 6 FT's between them. hilarious.
well despite the home cooking we are up, the refs have missed about 10 calls for us, lebron probably 5 alone. he is so strong that when he goes up for a layup or dunk, his arms don't even move when someone fouls him. 
we stopped attacking the rim at the end of the half, we gotta get back to that and we should be fine. 
tyson chandler is freaking dirty. he committed like 3 fouls on one play and then ended up selling a call on chalmers. someone needs to lay him out. 
also we need miller to start making some 3's. when lebron and wade drive they are collapsing and leaving out shooters wide open. chalmers and miller have to make them pay. bosh needs to pick it up too here.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Bosh is ****ting the bed


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im here, lets go Heat!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, they alwayts come back


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This much firepower, we should be able to score so much easier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a good link?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please hold them off


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^I wish I did for you but I've got league pass.

Can't let Dirk catch and shoot like that.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Referees are all over this series

They don't want Miami to blow out Dallas in any game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, are we really fouling this much?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake. This ****ing sucks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Game of runs


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Referees are killing us.

We get no foul calls, all series long.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Paging LeBron... Paging LeBron James...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Settling for jumpshots. ****ing idiots.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

they are in the bonus on 5 fouls that weren't even close to being fouls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're screwed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

AND THEN WE MISS FREE THROWS.

Naturally.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

OMG barea and chandler were out of bounds!!!!! lolololol... goaltending too missed this is hilarious


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Poor Joel anthony got hacked at least 5 times on that sequence


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers has been hitting huge shots all series haha


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Big shot Chalmers!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

about time we start taking some 3's.. they are all clogging the lane, we have to hit shots,, period


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Please try to keep Dirk off the line.. Especially when he doesn't even have the ball.

thx

nm they say he didn't get fouled


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Juwan


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Refs have been far in Mavs favor today.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That long for 1 spillage? :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit, Barea...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Defensive rotations have not been nearly as good tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB and LBJ need to show up more. Not enough.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dirk is getting away with murder in the paint. pushing and flopping like mad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebound guys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our D sucks at the moment


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj2cb


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew Bosh


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice dish by Bron to Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Make the easy play guys


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We cant keep giving them 2nd opportunities...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

foul foul foul foul


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Did he really have to 360 that alley oop? Come on now


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Somehow, our guys are struggling to get calls even though we have lived in the paint.

A jumpshooting team is getting all the calls, haha.


The refs don't even care if it's obvious. They don't want Miami to blow them out.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

can't believe this team only has 13 fouls all game. 4 the whole second half??? that is a record pace. we need to play perfect to win, no room for error. it's 8 on 5 again tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUu


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !! mario


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mariooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Chalmers!

Wow what a series for him


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

"Who would've thought the best shooting point guard for the Heat would be Mario Chalmers?"

Um...anyone who watches this team? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio baby


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

1) The Mavericks are intentionally running out on the fastbreak to avoid playing half-court offense. This is their way of beating our Defense... by just avoiding it. We don't get a chance to set our D. Our guys need to be aware of this and get back on D quickly.

2) Haslem, or anyone else, has to just understand that you do not leave Dirk. Stay on him all night long. I am tired of seeing him wide open


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Big Shot Mario!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please hold this lead.

Lebron looks so passive out there, its like he knows "OK, ill go over the pick, get doubled, swing it to DWade..."

Dude, your the best player in the world - play like it!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

So nervous right now..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Box Chanlder out dammit Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Box Him Out!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Wade


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Charge? No. Travel? No.

Oh, it was Dirk. I forgot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Omfg


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

omg this is comical.. charge on dirk!!! 
lebron's ball was TIPPED !!!! OMG this is insane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, we are getting reamed here.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

All the foul calls against us


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

he said it was tipped.. it's one of the other. these refs are just insane tonight


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dallas has committed 4 fouls this entire half!!!! that isn't even possible


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how are we still up???


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What can we say, Cuban has deep pockets.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont see how we are going to be able to win this with LBJ/CB doin squat and with these refs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

nickrock23 said:


> how are we still up???


Dallas is having as bad shot selection as us. Everything they shoot at the moment is a 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wae!! 33


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane for 33333!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

In Wade we trust!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade County said:


> What can we say, Cuban has deep pockets.


I wouldn't be surprised if Dan Gilbert made a very large contribution.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant rebound and it hurts


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad shot Wade, great hustle Joel!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What the...they called a foul on...the MAVS!?!?!

Say whaattttt!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL these refs man


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

oh dear god


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh please. Why don't you just start tounge kissing Dirk already, Refs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Chandler can push Mario out and its not a foul!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is so ridiculous


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And another!

NO WAY!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Are you ****ing serious?!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wow they call everything as a foul.. this is ridiculous


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we are getting called if we brush up against someone , they fouled chalmers in the corner, no call, turns into more and more FT's for this crap team


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Seriously bro

The Finals is rigged. We are going to lose if this is how it's going to go


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we never take open shots.. we wait when we have nothing on the shot clock. take the damn shot


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

What in the hell is bosh doing?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No way we can win if it is gonna be like this.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao this is brilliant


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Bosh you freaking retard

STOP PUMP FAKING TAKE THE DAMN SHOT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fml


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm never the one to put the blame on the refs...but damn, how can you not right now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Once again we lead the whole game and the momentum at the end goes to them. Thats not good. SWade please do something


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Only wade can rescue us.. Heart of a champion


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** off Bosh, more Wade please


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade, please save us.

PLease

LeBron is a freaking scrub because he can't close out a game and so is Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough shot by Drik


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Lmao. Tyson Chandler throws Wade to the floor but Dirk hit the shot. Gotta make Dirk look good!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Still no fouls for us


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh great


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

This is rigged

rigged rigged rigged rigged


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe this game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Marion fouled him, clear as DAY !!! this is the most lopsided game i've ever seen in any sport


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Welp. Guess it's up to Wade.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Please go to Wade and iso, no need for a pick and roll. We have to score b/c if we do not Notwizki will for sure


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

it's a miracle we are not down 20. they have committed only 5 fouls the entire HALF. that is a record by far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucket here


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Like A Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It would be a miracle to win this game. I won't even be mad because they have gotten zero calls all night.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It was game over as soon as we let them back in. We can't execute on offense, Dirk gets what he wants.

edit: League Pass is delayed, BOSH!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

THANK YOU bosh for not pump faking again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stop needed here, has to be a stop.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

if we win this game the series is over, we are bound to get more favorable crew the next 4 games


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Do you all think we should put Bron on notwitz? bc i dont think anyone else cna stop him. He'll score for sure. I thik we gotta double him and hope another player shoots anythign but a 3


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*Stop the Miami Heat from winning a championship Fund - Pay the referees* 

Members :

Mark Cuban
Dan Gilbert


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

YES!

Surprised they didn't call a foul!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

how can a pro team only commit 5 fouls in 24 minutes of play in the PLAYOFFS !!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wade Gets The Ball <----- Caps


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

****!!!!

Ahhhhh 4 seconds this is killing me!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

No Threes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big balls required here. 4 seconds.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

my god

The Mavs are all over Wade..... SOMEONE PLEASE HELP HIM


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

NO 3's please!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Do you all think we should put Bron on notwitz? bc i dont think anyone else cna stop him. He'll score for sure. I thik we gotta double him and hope another player shoots anythign but a 3


I'd like to just put someone on him and don't sag off at all. It'd take hard work but try denying him the ball and staying with him. Don't help, let the others get a couple easy buckets, but actually stop Dirk.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Why Did Lebron Pump Fake Jesus Christ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If its OT, thats OK. But no 3s!!!


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

*WATCH THE REFS CALL A FOUL FOR THE MAVS*

if they do i will throw up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** **** **** so scared


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I can't take this


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Here we go...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

NO 3s PLEASE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They have shooters in


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Please God


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

27 Fouls against Miami

14 against Dallas


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

**** You Mavs & Refs!!!

Wooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Hell YES!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** You Nba!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

ASJAHSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAH 

TAKE THAT REFSs


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeaaaaaaaaah Baby!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wooooo! 

Great win!

Wade was amazing. And Bosh hit the game winner off the great passing by Wade and Lebron.

btw, I got home around halftime but my superstition kicked in and I stayed away from this site. So, you're welcome for the win


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was an absolutely epic win omfg


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The Heart of a Champion..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My nerves are shot. I cant handle this.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dallas only committed 5 fouls in the 2nd half = new record. Miami still won = SERIES OVER.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

8 quarters. Two tipoffs. Two halftimes. 1,349 random Van Gundy comments.

That's all that stands between us and banner #2.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully we get some kinder refs next game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

by heart of a champion you also gotta mention Haslem..What great D..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ßen said:


> Hopefully we get some kinder refs next game.


we will, but we are also going to see Mauer and Crawford again and we haven't beaten that crew in like 11 years . that concerns me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still crazy to think that we havent won a regular season game in that building in about 10 years, yet we've won the last 2 NBA finals games that were played there.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's a damn shame we didn't withstand that Dallas comeback in game 2 and have a 3-0 lead right now.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

ßen said:


> It's a damn shame we didn't withstand that Dallas comeback in game 2 and have a 3-0 lead right now.


if we don't blow that lead we sweep them. i believe that with all my heart. now it's a dogfight. if we can win 1 of the next 2 we are in great shape.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5 fouls the entire 2nd half is ludicrous. Seriously - im not even sure I understand how that is possible. Not to mention those complete BS loose ball fouls we were called for to spark the Dallas resurfence. WTF.

Love that we won anyway. Lets take game 4 and look to finish them.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The refs wont be 27-14 bad again, Dallas better pray


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> we will, but we are also going to see Mauer and Crawford again and we haven't beaten that crew in like 11 years . that concerns me.


What do you mean, they're reffing next game too?

Btw waddup nick


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Chandler has turned into a heck of a player. He cares obviously and plays with fire. He caused alot of those fouls we were called for. 
I think Barea was doing some good things tonight, we are fortunate that Carlisle didn't go with him late in the game. We really didn't play that great, Dallas just missed alot of open shots, only 40% from field. 
LBJ is playing so tentatively. There are times we will need him to defer to Wade, but sometimes he needs to drive or catch and shoot. We are always fighting the shot clock.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

No point of taking about game 2 now, nothing we can do..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

You can really see the effect it has on the offense when Bosh becomes tentative. He hit the game winner but most of the game was flailing around, pumpfaking nobody in particular, hesitating on open jumpers. He didn't make Dallas pay for helping aggressively off him because he was so slow to react once he got the ball in a scoring position. If he is playing crisp then it opens it up for everyone. Bosh playing well is one of the biggest keys to our offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, when Bosh hesitates - our offense is very hit and miss. When he is decisive and makes his move or just plants his feet for the J, it opens everything up for Wade and Bron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Such a huge win. They had to win at least 1 of the 3 in Dallas to get this series back to Miami and they not only did just that, they did it in their 1st opportunity.

All the pressure is back on Dallas now.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> What do you mean, they're reffing next game too?
> 
> Btw waddup nick


What's up bro
I think that crew is doing Game 6, but I am not positive. I think we are due for a win with them. 
Mauer is one of those refs that you're better off facing on the road because he gets off on going against the crowd. 
These refs tonight were not conscious that they weren't calling fouls on them. They were intimidated by the crowd and got into a groove of letting them play on 1 end. Like Marion jumping into LBJ was as clear as day, I mean how do you miss that.. but I don't think it's rigged like predetermined, it's just that some games you aren't going to get the calls. And every team in the NBA has refs that don't like them. The home team should get the balance of calls no doubt but this one was excessive. I still can't believe we overcame that disparity.
I remember we could never beat Benny Salvador and ironically he called Game 5 of the 2006 Finals that the Mavs always whine about. It's ironic cause that guy hates our team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - that sent a message. I still cant understand how Dallas are living at the line and we cant get foul calls with Wade and Lebron attacking the rim. I mean, what the hell?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

That was the MVP finals Wade


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

meanwhile, In Dallas and Cleveland,......

*The Stop The Miami Heat From Winning The Championship - Buy the Referees Fund*

Mark Cuban gets on the phone : "I THOUGHT WE PAID YOU TO WIN US THE GAME! WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT? WHY DIDN'T YOU CALL A FOUL FOR DIRK AT THE END?"

Referee : "Mark, we can't make it too obvious. We gave you all the breaks we could get away with. It was starting to look really bad for us."

..a 3rd person speaks from a 3-way call...Dan Gilbert : "YOU SAID THE CAVSFORMAVS WOULD WIN THE GAME. WHAT IS THE POINT OF PAYING YOU IF WE ARE GOING TO LOSE?"

Referee : "uh... you still have to make some shots. We kept you in the game, Dan."

Dan Gilbert : "F THIS, F YOU. WE NEEDED GAME 3. I'M GOING TO TELL YOUR BOSS IN A NASTY E-MAIL RIGHT NOW. COMIC SANS IS BACK"


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Yep - that sent a message. I still cant understand how Dallas are living at the line and we cant get foul calls with Wade and Lebron attacking the rim. I mean, what the hell?


yeah I know, and i think it has to do with 2 things.. most of our fouls came fighting for position or rebounds. #1 Chandler is playing physical, dirty whatever you wanna call it regardless he is winning that war. #2 Dirk pushes, flops and flails down there and draws fouls. That is an automatic 2 points cause that guy never misses FT's. 
We need to do the same thing, I saw Wade try to flop on Chandler at the end and it the ref wasn't fooled. Remember, Wade pulled a flop on Kidd , then Dirk pulled one on Haslem. That is a smart play by Dirk. They had that gig going all night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32.8ppg over 9 NBA finals games for Wade now. Gotta be close to the best ever through someones 1st 9 finals games.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Did anyone else feel like we were watching Wade back in dallas in 06? I swear when I saw Wade first touch the ball in the first quarter with the hostile crowd and on that Mavs court's backgroud it took me back to 06


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Miami needs to commit to running back on defense

Dallas has basically figured out, that if they can throw up shots quickly on fastbreaks, they avoid playing against our half-court defense... our biggest strength.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Wow guys, congrats on a big game three victory. Game four will be even more epic, Heat will need more from Bosh, and James if they want to get two wins in Dallas.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dang i think i'm working on thursday. SMH


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 32.8ppg over 9 NBA finals games for Wade now. Gotta be close to the best ever through someones 1st 9 finals games.


4th best behind Barry (38.1), Baylor (33.3), and Shaq (33.2)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Impressive, to say the least.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL @ Bron telling WAde to get his gatorade out of there during the post game conf (the one that the NBA puts on purpose to advertise gatorade..)


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

It was an ugly win, but at least we won, All that matters.

Now Game 2 never happened. Just make believe we went 2-0 at home and lost Game 3 lol

GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sucks we should be a 3-0, but ill take 2-1.

2 more wins!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah, although who knows if the same intensity and focus for Game 3 if we won game 2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It just dawned on me...Chris Bosh just hit Jamal Mashburn and Eddie Jones' jump shot :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> It just dawned on me...Chris Bosh just hit Jamal Mashburn and Eddie Jones' jump shot :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron shut this reporter down :laugh:








> greggdoyelcbs Gregg Doyel
> I admit it. LeBron torched me. Still, my column will make you think. Maybe you'll think I'm a dumb--.But you'll think


At least he owned up to it


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^:laugh:

Love it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Sucks we should be a 3-0, but ill take 2-1.
> 
> 2 more wins!


Should be down 2-1, but you should take being up 2-1.
This arrogance is going to be your downfall. Book it.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Holy smokes

I am looking at that youtube video that he posted abotu LBJ responding that question, and people who defend LBJ have tons of thumbs up??

IS THE TIDE TURNING? lol. Win, and you gain respect.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Should be down 2-1, but you should take being up 2-1.
> This arrogance is going to be your downfall. Book it.


Im sorry?

Yeah, I will take 2-1. As I said. Mavs fans have some weird inferiority complex man, I swear.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm tired of these close games man. I'm losing my hair.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Not wrong. Killing my nerves, givin me the shakes...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

late late Saturday night i saw on my Yahoo homepage that Wade was #1 trend on search, so the 1st result was an article by this reporter down in Dallas. Here is the link below. The article made me want to puke so I wrote him a response. He emailed me back. 
http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/06/05/3128331/dwyane-wade-carries-heat-despite.html

this is my email and his email back. 
"Clarification"
Regarding your article on Wade, you can still hear the whistles from game 5? It's amazing that Miami only shot 2 FT's in overtime and Dallas shot 4, yet Miami won. 
Did you ever stop to think that if Avery Johnson didn't use Hack-A-Shaq in OT, the final foul would have been a harmless team foul? 
What about Avery fouling Shaq with 5 minutes left in the 4th quarter? What about with 8 minutes left in another quarter? Don't you think that had maybe just a little bit to do with the disparity in free throws? A team is allowed a certain amount of fouls that don't show up in box scores under Free Throws attempted. 
I can still see Avery ordering Terry to call their last Time Out.. then looking confused. I still see Terry calling a TO only surpassed in stupidity by Chris Webber. 
I can still see Dirk missing a FT that would have sent the game into OT in game 3. I can still see Mavs fans complaining about bad calls. 

How's this for a bad call.. Wade misses 2 FT's that would have sealed the game in Game 6 with a few seconds left. Haslem grabs the rebound, doesn't take one step, yet James Posey, who isn't even in the ref's site and does not ever have the ball gets called for a travel, giving the Mavs an extra possession, of course Terry missed an open 3. If Terry hits that 3, everything would be all good, but I don't think Arison and the Miami contingent would be launching a bizarre conspiracy theory.

Wade played 50 minutes in Game 5, and was only fouled 12 times. He had the ball in his hands on virtually every possession and yet was fouled less than 3 times per quarter if you include OT. Shaq shot more in 1 half in 2000. Jordan , Magic, Malone, Shaq, Pierce, Kobe, Barkley and many others have shot more FT's playing alot less minutes. Yet you think Wade shooting 25 FT's when the other team intentionally fouled Shaq to get Miami in the bonus is excessive. 

For the series, the Miami Heat made more FG's. They made more 3's. They shot a higher % from the field, and 3-pt range. They had more points, more steals, more rebounds, and more blocked shots. They had more assists. They had less turnovers. Yet the Mavs lost because of the refs in game 5. 

I wonder what you Mavs fans will come up with this year
_______________________________________________________
*he sends an email 10 minutes before the game last night..*
there is no neutral observer of the NBA who doesn't think Salvatore handed the Heat that win...you know it, so stop crying...
rg
________________________________________________________

I'm not crying, I'm laughing at people who like you. You're the one still writing about it. 
Write how the Heat didn't take a FT until 3 min left in the second quarter. Is that even possible? Any logical fan, neutral or not knows there are bad calls that go both ways. The Heat won because they were the better team, just like the better team will win this year. Enjoy another runner-up season.
_____________________________________________________

*After the game I wrote him again.*

Dallas only committed 5 fouls in the 2nd half = new record. Miami still won = series OVER.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2-1 is so much sweeter than how I'd feel if we were 1-2. That'd be scary.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

The amount of close games has been insane. My nerves are shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

yeah, we've had no blowout wins this postseason where Wade and Lebron are on the bench laughing it up with ice packs on the knees. Every game seems to come down to the 4th quarter, then our D wears the other team out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ByTimReynolds Jason Terry on how the Mavs defended Bosh winner last night: "It was a blown coverage. ... Juwan Howard would have made that shot."





> IraHeatBeat Jason Terry said Portland "by far" has been the best defense Dallas has faced this postseason. He blamed turnovers for struggles vs. Heat.












:whatever:


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol @ No Diving Allowed


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha that's funny because Dirk called us the best defense they've EVER faced. All-time.

I don't think JT is qualified to guage our defense considering he can't get a good look at it over Lebron's shadow marking him out of the series.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> The amount of close games has been insane. My nerves are shot.


last night was the first time my heart was beating fast in a while. when dirk took that shot i turned away... the celtics series was the worst, i was a wreck. i get palpitations in my chest lol.. how sad


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Terry blames turnovers.. yeah well turnovers happen because of good defense. It's not like these are unforced errors!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

One more from Terry


> The Jason Terry quote on LeBron's defense: "I'm welcoming the challenge," Terry said. "Again, we're going to see if he can do it for seven games. That's going to be the challenge. Right now, it's Game 4. Can he do it again in Game 4? He wasn't able to do it in Game 2. He did it again in 1 and 3. So Game 4 is another opportunity. ... A lot of guys wear down. So we'll see."


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dear Mr. Jet,

He did it against the young, up-start Sixers. He did it against the most "complete team" and their "fearless" leaders with the Celtics. He did it against the MVP. So, Mr. Jet, are you better than Iggy, Lou Williams, Paul Pierce, Rajon Rondo and Derrick Rose?

From,

A fan with half a brain.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I've never liked Terry. He's too cocky. I'm glad Dirk called him out, and said he needs to be more clutch.. Anways.. Here's a good read on lebron by JJ Adande:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/2011/columns/story?columnist=adande_ja&page=LeBron-110606


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Btw the turning point of the game was when Jason Terry started riling up the crowd after Dirk's ( I think it was him) bucket.. #Sarcasm


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God I hate Jason Terry. Always have, always will. The dude has an overinflated opinion of himself. Not surprising, considering his overinflated head :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

nickrock23 said:


> last night was the first time my heart was beating fast in a while. when dirk took that shot i turned away... the celtics series was the worst, i was a wreck. i get palpitations in my chest lol.. how sad


Here is the funny thing, that Celtics series was easily the most intense one for me. Wins against the Bulls and Mavs despite happening in later rounds just don't have the same euphoria as beating the Celtics. The closeouts in games 4 and 5 were probably top 10 and arguably top 5 all-time Heat moments for me. On the flipside, the sheer rage I felt whenever Ray Allen hit a three has yet to be matched. With Dirk I'm just in awe.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same here. That win in Boston was still the most intense and most fulfilling for me.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

For me even if we win the finals against the Mavs, the real finals was against Boston. That was the one team I truly feared from beginning to end. I honestly thought we would lose that series. That series took everything we had to win. This one? I don't even think we're playing that great.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Here is the funny thing, that Celtics series was easily the most intense one for me. Wins against the Bulls and Mavs despite happening in later rounds just don't have the same euphoria as beating the Celtics. The closeouts in games 4 and 5 were probably top 10 and arguably top 5 all-time Heat moments for me. On the flipside, the sheer rage I felt whenever Ray Allen hit a three has yet to be matched. With Dirk I'm just in awe.


I still remember sitting here posting "WHO THE **** IS ON RAY ALLEN AHHHHH"

Dude drives me nuts.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Does anyone else hate looking at :

Tyson chandler's face

Jason Terry's face


both of them have douchebag faces. and their on court demeanor/body language/facial expressions support it.

i hate looking at them


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My JET hate is now well documented :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's funny that Jason Terry and Deshawn Stevenson are talking all of this trash in the media. They're writing checks that it's completely on Dirk to cash. I feel bad for Dirk having to live with those knuckleheads.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I have hated Jason Terry since 06. I can't stand looking at that peanut head.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah Boston was fun to beat. I think most thought we wouldn't, they're bullies. I hate pierce, he talks soo much trash.. With that said I want a ring. I love the Finals atmosphere, it's the biggest stage. Love to watch players rise to the ocassion..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I don't mind Jet, but his talking, he's getting under my skin. I like Chandler, as well.

But Dirk, Cuban and that punk Stevenson? I want to see them cry.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Stevenson has been doing that stupid crap since the Cavs - Wizards playoff years


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hope Lebron has some sorta monster game tonight.


----------

